# Lemond frames - still available?



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

I would love to find a 57vm Lemond carbon frame but cannot seem to find anything locally. Are they available anywhere or completely off the shelves?

Zach


----------



## jrchan (May 10, 2008)

Good luck - I believe 2008 was the last model year. I'm sure there are a few stores that may have a couple around but it will probable require you to do alot of calling around outside of your area. Not sure if they would be allowed to ship to you because of the Trek dealer ageement but it's worth a shot. I can tell you I haven't seen a Lemond in any of the Trek dealers here in the Seattle area for a while. But I think Greggs in Greenlake may have a Tete or Buenos Aires.


----------



## mike6108 (Jun 12, 2004)

Palo Alto Bicycles still has a couple of Tetes. 59 and 53 I think. Saw them there couple of nights ago.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

How much are you willing to pay for a frameset?


----------



## snowgor (Apr 10, 2007)

Love my 07 Zurich!!


----------



## Beankeeper (Aug 29, 2006)

My shop still has an 07 Buenos 55cm frame in the box, so there probably are plenty of these still out there if you just look around. Great Frames


----------

